
Ask HN: PHP Jobs in Bay Area - kureikain
Anyone knows of any company used PHP in Bay Area? I see so many companies use Ruby&#x2F;Rails here but cannot find one use PHP
======
relaxy
Sure. Facebook ;)

------
MichaelCrawford
I expect that some of these companies do:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/californ...](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/california/san-francisco/san-francisco/)

Note that my site really doesn't work with Smartphones; until I fix that, use
an old-fashioned computer.

I've been building this index manually as I puzzle over how to automate it. I
have some good ideas for the automation now, that I'll start working on soon.

